

Edward Snowden’s Real Impact - d4ft
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2013/08/edward-snowdens-real-impact.html

======
pkinsky
This is ridiculous, are people still claiming that no illegality was revealed
by Snowden? If nothing else, we have Clapper's admitted lie to Congress.

------
michaelwww
He's writing in the New Yorker. New York City is still widely considered to be
the #1 terror target and the New Yorker magazine knows what it's readers will
probably want to hear.

------
logical42
Nice try NSA.

------
squozzer
"[T]here is no doubt about the nature of China and Russia."

Forgive my indolence, but I'm not that worried about the nature of China and
Russia -- I can read a history book, assuming anything in them is true.

I worry about the nature of the United States of America. Either we respect
the rights of our citizens or we do not. Either we have controls in place or
we do not. Either we have an appropriate level of transparency into government
operations or we do not.

And if we do not, then why did we bother breaking away from Great Britain?

